# Breeder in Northeast Ohio?



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, new guy here. Looking for a pet Golden (not for show) breeder in the Columbus-Wheeler corridor. Any clues?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2010)

To Goldnbear:

Silly rule on here about replying to PM's. I can't until my post count surpasses 15. I can see originating PM's but to apply that to replies confuses me. If you want, send an e-mail to [email protected] and I'll send you my response that way.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I am in the Cleveland area but we went to Erie PA to Harborview Goldens for both of ours this past year. I am very happy with our dogs, how she raises them, her knowledge & checks on the parent dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would look at the GRCA.sight for the puppy referral page for a club in your area. They can refer you to a good breeder. 
http://grca.org/allabout/index.html

Also check out the top of the page "A Puppy Buyers Fact Checker" it has some good information on what to look for in a good breeder.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

There are several good breeders in Ohio. A few to check out:

www.lakesyde.com (Julie Corral)

www.shilogoldens.com (Jennifer Krawsczyn)

www.aprilgoldens.com (Phyllis Sode)

www.tophatgoldens.com (Denise Werner)

www.huntcrestgoldens.com (Bryanna Pierce)

[email protected] (Susan Leese) don't know website

www.kodiakgoldens.homestead.com (Dee Darst)

Even if they don't have puppies right now they might be able to guide you to good local breeders who do.

Good luck!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Another to check in Norheast Ohio is 

www.woodwalkgoldens.com

And if you are able to go to PA...

as Traz suggested

Harborview goldens is a very reputable breeder.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually Ginny Gray (Woodwalk) is from Northwest Ohio near me  
You can also find some additional reputable breeders on www.goldenbreedersresource.org


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Goldnbear said:


> Actually Ginny Gray (Woodwalk) is from Northwest Ohio near me
> You can also find some additional reputable breeders on www.goldenbreedersresource.org


Oops!! You're right! 

Also contact Rhonda Hovan (330-668-0044)....She is the puppy referral person for the Cuyahoga Valley GRC. According to their website.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the GRF! :wavey:
You have been given lots of good info and options already here. Wht I would like to add is in regard to your statement "Looking for a pet Golden (not for show) breeder". Most responsible and honest "show" breeders will tell you that the vast majority of their pups are pets, a small minority are actually "show" quality although once in a great while there is that "special" litter. Do not rule out these "show" breeders as you will find that their dogs make WONDERFUL pets. Good Luck in your search!!


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Do not buy from this breeder (alzimm kennels)*

do not buy from them, history of hip problems.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Alzimm kennels - stay away*

Do not buy from Alzimm Kennels in Pandora, Ohio. Their dogs have a history of hip issues. Vicki will lie to you and say her dogs have "hip guarantees" she does not have hip clearance from OFA. She runs a puppy operation to solely make money she does not care for the health of the dogs. See info about OFA certification below. 

The Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is the recognized certifying body to evaluate and determine if a dog will have problem hips. The foundation was established in 1966 by John M. Olin after he found that hip dysplasia was affecting his sporting dogs. Hip dysplasia is a genetic condition and can be evaluated by radiographs. The OFA maintains a database for hip dysplasia and now also maintains databases on other genetic disorders. 


I have a 10 month old from her who has severe bi-lateral hip dysplasia. She is undergoing surgery this week and will cost about $5,000 dollars. We have contacted Vicki asking for a refund but she declined and said that no one should spend that much money on a dog. She recommended we put the dog down. NO WAY!


Save yourself the time, money and energy and look for a breeder who has OFA Certifications. Vicki Z. does not certify her dogs.


----------

